# Le recyclage des cd ou dvd gravés ça existe ?



## Jura39 (21 Janvier 2020)

Tout est dans le titre 

Je cherche a recycler de vieux cd ou dvd gravés et j'avoue ne pas trop savoir qu'en faire

Et vous qu'en faites vous   ?


----------



## peyret (21 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Tout est dans le titre
> 
> Je cherche a recycler de vieux cd ou dvd gravés et j'avoue ne pas trop savoir qu'en faire
> 
> Et vous qu'en faites vous   ?



Fut un temps fort lointain, je les suspendais au cerisier en fruit pour éloigner les merles.....


----------



## Jura39 (21 Janvier 2020)

peyret a dit:


> Fut un temps fort lointain, je les suspendais au cerisier en fruit pour éloigner les merles.....


Bah disons que c'est pas la bonne période et en plus j'ai pas de cerisiers


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (21 Janvier 2020)

Tu peux aussi tenter la déco


----------



## Jura39 (21 Janvier 2020)

Diablo76 a dit:


> Tu peux aussi tenter la déco
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 152057


Avec le nombre de Cd que j'ai , je vais y passer la fin de ma vie


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (21 Janvier 2020)

certaines déchetteries les prennent.


----------



## peyret (21 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bah disons que c'est pas la bonne période et en plus j'ai pas de cerisiers



Je n'ai plus le cerisier (décédé) et je n'ai plus des-cédé.......


----------



## subsole (21 Janvier 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (21 Janvier 2020)

Diablo76 a dit:


> certaines déchetteries les prennent.


Je ne trouve pas


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (21 Janvier 2020)

En fait les déchetteries les prennent comme des déchets ordinaires et sont donc incinérés...  et pas recyclés


----------



## Jura39 (21 Janvier 2020)

Diablo76 a dit:


> En fait les déchetteries les prennent comme des déchets ordinaires et sont donc incinérés...  et pas recyclés


Je vais reposer la question a ma déchèterie alors


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (21 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je vais reposer la question a ma déchèterie alors











						Peut-on recycler les CD et DVD ?
					

Situation actuelle du traitement des CD et DVD usagés En France, bien qu’il y ait 200 millions de CD et DVD vendus par an qui génèrent à leur tour 4.000 tonnes de déchets annuels, il n'existe pas...




					www.futura-sciences.com


----------



## Jura39 (21 Janvier 2020)

Diablo76 a dit:


> Peut-on recycler les CD et DVD ?
> 
> 
> Situation actuelle du traitement des CD et DVD usagés En France, bien qu’il y ait 200 millions de CD et DVD vendus par an qui génèrent à leur tour 4.000 tonnes de déchets annuels, il n'existe pas...
> ...


Cela ne m'aide pas beaucoup


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (21 Janvier 2020)

Non c'était juste pour info


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Janvier 2020)

C'était sensé durer mille ans... 
Pense un peu aux archéologues du futur...  
Tu les enterres avec un vieux lecteur...


----------



## Jura39 (23 Janvier 2020)

Je vais passer voir la déchèterie du coin pour savoir


----------

